# Tuck-Butt Sit



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

What method do YOU use to teach the tuck-butt sit?


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

I teach it on a table and use the edge of the table to stop the dog from moving forward.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I hold food by my belly button and tell the dog to sit. Instead of moving the food up and back, and thus luring a rock-back sit, I let the dog nibble on my hand but not actually get the food until they are sitting and I don't move my hand.

For sit out of motion, I put the prong collar on backwards (so it's clipped under the chin) and then give a light pop pulling forward when I give the command. Pop forward + oppositional reflex backward = quick, tucked sit. I found that all the other ways didn't really help (pop or correction up or back, turning into the dog, etc).


----------

